# starbucks meets on thursday nights



## nootral (Mar 17, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone here went to the thursday night starbucks meets at reseda n devonshire in the san fernando valley, cuz on club4ag the ppl who originally started it are lookin for a new spot cuz of the bad attention frmo people doing burnouts attracting cops


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

maybe you would get more response in the regional section??


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

I just started goin to those


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

jan....


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> maybe you would get more response in the regional section??


 the genie will grant your wish.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

haha, it didt help


----------



## rEverOckS (Feb 23, 2003)

I go there everythursday, I started showin up since november...I know what u mean about people acting dumb.It used to be really nice b4...All kinds of foos with sr20's in 240's...hopefully more nissan people come and we can find a different spot....or somethin


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2003)

I've heard that it has already been moved to the Best Buy parking lot in Porter Ranch. Is this true?


----------



## rEverOckS (Feb 23, 2003)

yeah, but thats after everyone leaves this spot, everyone goes afterwards to porter ranch


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

rEverOckS said:


> yeah, but thats after everyone leaves this spot, everyone goes afterwards to porter ranch


why do all these meets happen on the other side of LA from me is there no one here in the inland empire meet up besides the mobil in ontario which is all about racing as far as ive heard.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2003)

I'll try and make it out there within the next few weeks.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

yea we met up at the in n out at porter ranch but the fuckin cops even came there, they might have been given some of us young ones curfue tickets so i got the hell outta there, i think us nissan guys should get the hachis on club 4ag and find a better spot, anyways the reseda and devonshire meet is filled with alota ricers and suvs and that shit.. i still go though, better then not goin at all


----------



## rEverOckS (Feb 23, 2003)

It isn't all that bad.Well atleast cause i hang with some fellow nissan owners.Some guys came down from lancaster this thurs, to "show" me what they worth.This guy was driving a teg with a b16 in it.Stripped interior, headwork,straight piping, exhast, cai.Anyway long story short.Smoked his ass 3 times, guy lost 40 bucks :loser: 
Also ran a 2000 si, with a cai,headers and exhaust, and handed him his ass also.Lately those meets ahve been pretty boring, but afterwards, me and some friends always have people to run..........If u guys ever roll down here, Ill be the only one in a VOLCANIC SPEC V......


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

the cops are gettin ridiculous there, i know on wensdays there another meet in burbank... im gonna try that one out this week and see if its any better


----------



## rEverOckS (Feb 23, 2003)

where's this spot at in burbank.I heard something about it, but didn't pay much attention when i was being told.But if that's a nice and good spot, I'll check it out.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

ill ask my friend about it tomorow, or no... later on today lol, all i know, is one time some of the 240 kids where doin donuts around some hotrods that were tryin to take over the meet lol, sounded kind of entertaining


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

for any guys that go to the reseda meet thursdays, on wensday theres a meet in burbank, just take the 5, donw to burbank blvd., make two rights, and you should end up in the shopping center for the great indoors(huge place you should see from the freeway) :thumbup: , its actually a better meet


----------



## rEverOckS (Feb 23, 2003)

what time do people begin to show up???


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2003)

rEverOckS said:


> what time do people begin to show up???


I was there last Thursday for the first time and people started arriving about 9. I left at a bit after 10 and people were still coming.


----------



## rEverOckS (Feb 23, 2003)

I was there 4/15/04.It was a total of 7 cars.5 Specs and 2 Se-r's.We were lined up at the wall.I was wondering about the burbank meets.I wanta check those out.


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

So Burbank on Wed and starbucks on Thurs? Is that right. Someone want to help me figure it out, I'm new to Cali, I live in Torrance.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

What's the address for the Starbucks meet? what time do you meet?


----------



## rEverOckS (Feb 23, 2003)

Its on RESEDA and Devonshire.The starbucks parking lot. You can't miss it.People start to show up around 8:40.Ill be there by 9


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

as soon as I get my licence back again ill show up with my 200 but until then i know both places are hot with cops so i think ill wait

but how about someone take pics when they go if they can. 

hey pedro are u gonna go take some pics...


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

I have class that night Jay. Charlie wants to go though. Call him and give him the info.


----------



## beethaniel (Feb 23, 2004)

Ive gone to the Reseda meet on Thursdays, a bunch of my valley friends go there...anyone see that idiot in the black SI doing donuts in the Best Buy parking lot with the plastic sign locked under his rear tires? that was me (i was in the back seat) i know it was sorta dumb but my friends are REALLY dumb and i sorta gave them the idea. what is up with the burbank meet? that is closer to me and I will be there next week!


----------

